# Down Time



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

My only sweeper needs to go into the shop for some repairs and I'm thinking worse case scenario that it will be down for about a week, maybe two. How do you guys handle that with your clients? Especially the more frequent jobs...I've got a few every-other-night contracts and some 3x/week ones. I've never experienced down time so I'm kind of freaking out!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

....................:waving:


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

Sooner;550018 said:


> My only sweeper needs to go into the shop for some repairs and I'm thinking worse case scenario that it will be down for about a week, maybe two. How do you guys handle that with your clients? Especially the more frequent jobs...I've got a few every-other-night contracts and some 3x/week ones. I've never experienced down time so I'm kind of freaking out!


You need duplicates of all the various sweepers you have.

In other words, slowly but surely, you need to find the type of work that allows you to make enough profit that you can buy more machines...!!!

It's that simple.

Good luck.


----------

